# ok had to do it funny vid rockfish over 50"



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrleX8JOI2Q


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

That was pretty funny.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*You are very good!*

PLEASE MAKE ANOTHER ONE, and see if you can get her Batsh0u595959 stupid, and get him to be more anal retentive more than he is. You are on to something greaT.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

you will need mental help.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

The Professional Fisherman


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

we are going to catch rock over 50". great LOL, we need help


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

wow that was weird, but funny


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

That was hysterical. Now I have to go, so I can catch a big rockfish over 50 inches, with my Shimano TLD reels and one diarrhea reel that has not caught anything yet.I will be back in 3 or 4 months  :fishing:


----------



## fi5033 (Oct 21, 2009)

Funny stuff... I was actually thinking of selling my corals(whole tank) to get a boat.. Even my wife thought this was funny.


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL...im trying to get rid of my 90 gal now...just to much work and money


----------

